# Happy Birthday Seneca The Duck



## Reliure

Yes, he is the lord of the day. 

Happy Birthday 
Seneca The Duck...


----------



## franc 91

Happy Birthday (Vous connaissez - ris cane,ris cane, et la cane a ri)


----------



## Micia93

Happy Birthday Seneca 
keep sending so smart threads !


----------



## XPditif

Happy jeepers creepers birthday Seneca!
Keep farming down WR anytime!


----------



## rolmich

Bon anniversaire Seneca,
Puissions-nous voir défiler tes fils pendant de nombreuses années encore.
RK


----------



## jierbe31

Happy birthday to you, Seneca the Duck!
I wish you a huge lot of returns of the day.


----------



## archijacq

Bpn anniversaire et merci pour toutes ces questions qui font frétiller nos neurones.


----------



## janpol

joyeux anniversaire et "bonne chance" car il n'est guère confortable d'être un canard quand Noël approche...


----------



## Fabrice26

Un excellent anniversaire pour un des piliers de WR !


----------



## whatchama

Sénèque : il a écrit des controverses et des suasoires ; rien de tout ça dans les fils de Seneca The Duck. Happy Birthday !


----------



## Topsie

*Joyeux anniversaire !*


----------



## Souen

Seneca the Duck n'a rien d'un canard boîteux, et ses commentaires sont toujours extrêmement pertinents et éclairants.

*Bon anniveraire !*


----------



## Souen

fichtre, on n'est jamais à l'abri d'une coquille... 
anniverSaire, bien sûr.


----------



## Novanas

Wow, people! I am really touched.  This is the best birthday present I have ever got.  You've actually brought a tear or two to my eye, and, hardened cynic that I am, I didn't think that that was possible.  I am truly grateful to all of you.

Et puis, un de ces jours, quand j'aurai appris à parler votre langue, je serai en mesure de vous remercier en français.  Pour le moment, quand j'essaie de parler français, je me sens un pauvre petit canard qui ne sait que faire "coin-coin".

And I am very grateful, too, for all the help I get on this forum from my francophone friends.  I do my best to help out when the francophones ask questions about English, but I always feel I'm not giving nearly as much help as I get.  I would like to be a creditor, but I feel I will be a debtor forever.

To janpol: it's not so bad being a duck at Christmas.  As much as it rains in Ireland, it's only the ducks that survive.

And to Fabrice26: tu m'as fait bien rire en m'appelant "un pilier" ("un des piliers de WR", d'accord).  Tu vois, j'adore le rugby. Et j'ai à peu près la même taille que Peter Stringer mais malheureusement pas son courage.  Ce qui fait qu'au matchs de rugby je ne suis ni pilier ni demi de mêlée, mais plutôt spectateur.

Thanks to one and all.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*Joyeux Anniversaire !!*


----------



## doinel

It's not the dressing, it's the duck...
Happy Birthday Seneca.
Doinel Truffette.


----------



## Franco-filly

*Happy Birthday Seneca!*
Hope you have a "quacking" good celebration down on the farm.


----------



## xiancee

Bon anniversaire and many returns of the day


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Happy Birthday Seneca The Duck ! 

_( But... be careful )​


----------



## Novanas

And thanks to all of you as well.  Wow! This has been a great day.  I think I'll have another birthday in a few weeks.

And yes, Punky Zoé, I'm always very careful.  We ducks are cleverer than people think.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Faut continuer à te déchaîner sur les fils.
Bon anniv' !

Un bec.


----------



## Novanas

And thanks for that as well.  Un gâteau à canards? C'est pas mal.

So a year older.  But a year wiser?  Who knows?  Thanks to everyone again.


----------



## kristin44

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you, Seneca the Duck  !*


----------



## Keith Bradford

Belated birthday wishes - keep posting!

Keith


----------



## Novanas

Many thanks to both of you as well.  I will certainly keep posting. I couldn't do without this forum.


----------



## Wopsy

I missed the day Seneca, but belated greetings to you!

Wopsy


----------



## Novanas

Thanks very much.  An amazing forum.  I have never in my life had so many birthday greetings.  It really means a lot to me.


----------



## sunelav

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Novanas

Thanks very much.  I really appreciate all these greetings.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Sénèque le canard,

Bonne fête en retard

And as others said before, beware... or you might end up on one of those lucky loonies 

Deux becs du Québec


----------



## Novanas

Thanks very much, Nicomon!  I'd be quite happy to have my portrait on a coin (or banknote).  I don't think it's ever going to happen, though.  Not unless I found a new country and become its first president (or military dictator).


----------

